# PSA: Law Enforcement in Marin and SF



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey Everybody,
SF: There was a trap on Arguello coming out of the Presidio on Sunday. You know the stop sign where the security guard SUV is always parked? Well, on the other side of the street, there was a police officer waiting there for people to blow through that stop sign (as is commonly practiced by many). Careful.

Marin: Right around where Bridgeway turns into Miller, there were a couple of cyclists pulled over.

You never know who's watching. I'm working on my track-stand so I don't have to unclip.

Be careful our there.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

In general, we should expect to see more enforcement in SF, including of cyclists. SF is pushing their Vision Zero. Much of the enforcement is against vehicle drivers, but they are also going after cyclists for things that could be endangering the cyclist or endangering others, though the cops could read that rather broadly.

Here is a video that KRON4 TV put out that shows one of the areas they are enforcing:


----------

